# Looks like someone is trying to scam!



## cmiller92 (Jan 15, 2014)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/200-grams-1...439&&clkid=4138034465796571503&_qi=RTM1562569

If you look at his Received Feedback I think you can put one and one together! :lol: 

Let me know some opinions. :?: 

Hopefully the address works, never inserted one before.


----------



## solar_plasma (Jan 15, 2014)

No need to read on, when someone pretends to sell 10g easily recoverable gold for 20$. :lol:


----------



## cmiller92 (Jan 15, 2014)

Luckily (I believe) there are more informed buyers on eBay then previously thought, since the auction has been bid on only one time. Normally these type of auctions, with gold filled glasses, blow up quick.


----------



## niteliteone (Jan 16, 2014)

you dig deeper into his purchases (feedback left for others) you will find where he bought many "metal framed" eye glass frames from "Goldfly 168" located in China. These were dozen+ frame purchases for less than $10 each. Granted they are older purchases, but he also claimed the frames he is selling, he has had for a while.


----------



## resabed01 (Jan 16, 2014)

Color me stupid but could somebody explain why they think it's a scam?
I see he's trying to unload old stock from his "bricks and mortar" shop.
Understandable too because look at the style of some of those specs... hardly today's trends. His purchases could be supply for the same shop. Isn't the possibility there that this auction is legit?
I'm not planning on bidding but I do keep a eye out for this type of gold scrap and I'd like to be aware of scams just as much as the next guy. If the seller mis-represents the scrap by saying it's GF when it's not, the buyer can always open a dispute or claim.


----------



## cmiller92 (Jan 16, 2014)

resabed01, I understand it could be legit, but just as pointed out by liteniteone I am leaning more toward the side of the person trying to pass off the vintage frames that he purchased from the seller in China as gold filled (the ones under feedback received as a buyer). And of course if you bought these and they were not gold filled you could open up a case as you state. Just dont process before testing, haha.

I just thought this was an interesting story, thanks for all the replies.


----------



## cmiller92 (Jan 16, 2014)

Oh, and now I see what you are talking about with the store, he updated it after I messaged him just asking about his supply and past feedback (I was very polite about it). He politely responded with thanking me about the pointers and added that info. Looks like it could be a little more legit, and more people are bidding on it too.


----------



## niteliteone (Jan 17, 2014)

Why would pictures of his other items for sale be of the product sitting on a BED and not from that "Brick and Mortar store" :?: 
Also looks like that bed is in an old wood paneled mobile home :shock: 

Makes me feel really confident in his honesty :lol:


----------

